# Various tyres looking for a home



## cheadle hulme (25 Jun 2011)

2 x Continental Gravity MTB tyres 26 x 2.3 barely used.

2 x Specialised Mondo 700 x 23mm barely used.

2 x Vittoria Rubino 700 x 23mm lots of life.

2 x no brand 700 x 25mm chinese things.

Thought I'd see if anyone here can make use of them before I Freecycle them.

Collection from Cheadle Hulme, S Manchester.

Cheers, Stuart


----------



## Norm (25 Jun 2011)

Wow... I can't collect but I'll cover more than the cost of postage!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2011)

as norm said i would quite happily take a pr of 700 x 23 or 25's and cover postage

as to far away to collect


----------



## Norm (25 Jun 2011)

Just for the avoidance of doubt, I'd be looking for the whole lot.


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Jun 2011)

Unfortunately chaps, I ain't got time to package and post stuff, so collection only I'm afraid.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2011)

cheadle ok but if you change your mind


----------



## nagah (26 Jun 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Bensbikespares (24 Sep 2011)

If youve still got the gravitys ill pay postage as im desperite for a rear tyre, and its the one i want aswell

Cheers 

BBS


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Sep 2011)

pm sent for the 25's

cheers


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

If you don't want to post I'll take the gravity's off your hands


----------



## Norm (24 Sep 2011)

Before this thread grows too much further, I'd recommend checking the date of the original post.

And the fact that he's already turned down several offers including postage.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

Norm said:


> Before this thread grows too much further, I'd recommend checking the date of the original post.
> 
> And the fact that he's already turned down several offers including postage.



Ahh, but I can collect



Did wonder why it had been dragged up again though.


----------



## Norm (24 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Ahh, but I can collect


 Indeed, potsy, indeed.

Although you have more than enough other "issues" so don't get too cocky. 

Hopefully, Biggs flagged this so he'll get an email, or the PM which brompton sent will appear as an email, as he hasn't checked in for a fortnight now.


----------

